

Hacker News Kansai Meetup – September 28th, Kyoto - sgdesign
http://sachagreif.com/hacker-news-kyoto-meetup/

======
kristopher
You chose a great place to live. Kyoto is the Silicon Valley of Japan. I will
be attending the event and can help you connect to the local community. Thank-
you for setting this up.

------
smagch
Wow! yet another HN meetup in Japan. It would be great if there is a meetup in
Hokkaido where I currently live in.

